# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  «Շղթա» հեռուստասերիալ

## umm

Սկսվեց «Շղթա» հրռուստասերիալը Շանթի եթերում: Ի՞նչ ակնկալիքներ ունեք այդ սերիալից: Կա՞րծումեք նոր ասելիք  կունենա այդ սերիալը:

----------


## Elmo

> Ի՞նչ ակնկալիքներ ունեք այդ սերիալից: Կա՞րծումեք նոր ասելիք կունենա այդ սերիալը:


Չեմ նայել ու չեմ էլ նայելու, բայց կարող եմ գուշակել ինչ են ցույց տալու:

Սպանություններ, ժարգոն, անկապ գողագան բազառներ, յանիմ խճճված պատմություններ, ջպերով տղեք, օլիգարխներ, պլաստիկ վիրահատություններ, մեռնող ու կենդանացող հերոսներ:

Եվ իհարկե այս ամենի հետ միասին լիքը գովազդ: Կահույքի սրահներ, սուպերմարկետներ, բենզալցակայաններ, պարսկական յուղ ու ձեթ, կազինոներ, գինիներ, կոնյակներ, հագուստի խանութներ, լվացքի փոշիներ և այլն:

----------

Freeman (11.07.2010), urartu (02.12.2009), Լեո (01.12.2009), Շինարար (01.12.2009)

----------


## ministr

Մի երկու կադր նայել եմ... Առաջ սրա-նրա արածը copy-paste անելու մոնոպոլիան Արմենիայինն էր.. հիմա Շանթնա... Էդ սերիալը որ կա Արմենիայով ցուցադրվող "Էմիգրանտները" սերիալի վատ քսերոքսնա.. Իսկ այդ սերիալն էլ ամերիկյան մի ուրիշ սերիալի վատ copy-նա...

Առհասարակ վերջերս Շանթը հետա գնում...

----------


## Elmo

Դրա համար էլ հեռուստացույց չեմ նայում: Մենակ «Կարգին հաղորդում» ու Yere1: Էդ սերիալներից մի 2 հատ նայեմ ուղեղս հայելու պես կհարթանա:

----------

Legolas (02.12.2009)

----------


## umm

> Դրա համար էլ հեռուստացույց չեմ նայում: Մենակ «Կարգին հաղորդում» ու Yere1: Էդ սերիալներից մի 2 հատ նայեմ ուղեղս հայելու պես կհարթանա:


Yere1 ը սերիալ չի նախագիծա

----------


## Enigmatic

> Մի երկու կադր նայել եմ... Առաջ սրա-նրա արածը copy-paste անելու մոնոպոլիան Արմենիայինն էր.. հիմա Շանթնա... Էդ սերիալը որ կա Արմենիայով ցուցադրվող "Էմիգրանտները" սերիալի վատ քսերոքսնա.. Իսկ այդ սերիալն էլ ամերիկյան մի ուրիշ սերիալի վատ copy-նա...
> 
> Առհասարակ վերջերս Շանթը հետա գնում...


Հա ճիշտ ես հետա գնացել :Sad:  ապուշ սերիալներով:
Բայց Շանթը էս Շղթա սերիալը գնել ա Հ1ից: Հ1-ն ա նկարել էս սերիալը: Իմ կարծիքով հերթական դեբիլությունն ա:

----------


## ministr

Հ1-ից?  Այ քեզ բան.... Էդքան լավ բան լիներ Հ1-ը ինքը ցույց կտար ու ռեյտինգն էլ կավելացներ...

----------


## Շինարար

> Սկսվեց «Շղթա» հրռուստասերիալը Շանթի եթերում: Ի՞նչ ակնկալիքներ ունեք այդ սերիալից: Կա՞րծումեք նոր ասելիք  կունենա այդ սերիալը:


Չեմ կարող ասել, թե ինչ ասելիք կարող է ունենալ որևէ սերիալ, ես կարծում եմ սերիալը ասելիք չի ունենում, այն պարզապես պարապ վախտի նայելիք է, իսկ ահա այս թեմային նույն սերիալային անասելիք պատճառներով կանխագուշակում եմ փակում:
Հ. Գ. Եթե այս մի կանխատեսումս էլ կատարվի, պահանջ կառաջանա բացելու թեմա և հարցում՝ արդյոք Վանաձորցին պայծառատես է :Think:

----------


## ministr

Ժողովուրդ ջան, էդ "ասելիք"-ը "լեգիտիմ"-ի նման մի բանա դառել արդեն  :Smile: 
Սերիալի "ասելիքը" որնա է? Օրվա վերջում գալիս ես տուն.. կարողա նայես մի քիչ ցրվես, եթե իհարկե ներվայնացնող սերիալ չի... Պարապ վախտի խաղալիք, ժամանցի գործիք.. էդա սերիալի "ասելիքը":

Կամ որ մի հատ փախած երգչիստ գալիս ա եթերում սկսումա խոսԱլ, ու հետո էլ ավելացնում "ես ԱՍԵԼԻՔ ունեմ հանդիսատեսին դրա համար էլ ելա բեմ"... Թե մի հարցնող լինի էդ "ասելիքդ" ինչա է? Պետք ա երգես օ տառապած իմ սեր, կամ "ուղարկի ինձ սմս", կամ դու հիշում ես ինչ արեցիր այն ամանը... մոտավորապես այս  կարգի մի բան.... ու ազգովի նստել սպասում էինք, թե այ մարդ տեսնես ովա տենց մի երգ երգելու....

----------

Freeman (11.07.2010), Kuk (01.12.2009), Շինարար (01.12.2009)

----------


## umm

> Չեմ կարող ասել, թե ինչ ասելիք կարող է ունենալ որևէ սերիալ, ես կարծում եմ սերիալը ասելիք չի ունենում, այն պարզապես պարապ վախտի նայելիք է, իսկ ահա այս թեմային նույն սերիալային անասելիք պատճառներով կանխագուշակում եմ փակում:
> Հ. Գ. Եթե այս մի կանխատեսումս էլ կատարվի, պահանջ կառաջանա բացելու թեմա և հարցում՝ արդյոք Վանաձորցին պայծառատես է


Հնարավոր չի սերիալները ասէլիք չունենան հաստատ մի բան ուզումեն պոխանցեն(բացառությամբ  «Շփացած խելաքարներ»ի), թէ չէ փող ավել չեն բերել որ որոշելեն սերիալ նկարեն:

----------


## mat94

> Հա ճիշտ ես հետա գնացել ապուշ սերիալներով:
> Բայց Շանթը էս Շղթա սերիալը գնել ա Հ1ից: Հ1-ն ա նկարել էս սերիալը: Իմ կարծիքով հերթական դեբիլությունն ա:


չես ասի ի՞նչքանովա գնել: Ես էլ ասեմ թէ այդ ֆիլմի գովասդը Հայլուրից եմ տեսել, հիմա ասումա «դիտեք Շանթի եթերում»:
ՉՄՈՌԱՆԱՍ ասես ի՞նչքանովա գնել   :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> չես ասի ի՞նչքանովա գնել: Ես էլ ասեմ թէ այդ ֆիլմի գովասդը Հայլուրից եմ տեսել, հիմա ասումա «դիտեք Շանթի եթերում»:
> ՉՄՈՌԱՆԱՍ ասես ի՞նչքանովա գնել


Իսկ պարտադիր պայմանա՞ գին իմանալը:

----------


## erewanski

էէէէէէ ինչ սերիալ որ 70 տոկոսը գովազդա ու էն դեպքու երբ սերիալը մի 20 րոպե չի ձգում
համ էլ մեկա վերջում ինչպես միշտ գլխավոր հերոսը  երջանիկա լինում ու իրա թշնամիներին խփումա

----------


## Gayl

> էէէէէէ ինչ սերիալ որ 70 տոկոսը գովազդա ու էն դեպքու երբ սերիալը մի 20 րոպե չի ձգում
> համ էլ մեկա վերջում ինչպես միշտ գլխավոր հերոսը  երջանիկա լինում ու իրա թշնամիներին խփումա


Հայերը ուր սերիալը ուր,չնայած լավա որ չեն կարում սերիալ նկարեն:
Էս վերջին տարիներին ստեղծված միակ նորմալ կինոն եղելա «Սպանված Աղավնին» մեկ էլ «Մի վախեցիր» ու հուսով եմ «Խաչագողի հիշատակարանը» կստացվի մեր մոտ անհամբեր սպասում եմ,թե չէ ի՞նչ սերիալ,միջներից նորմալը Էմիգրանտներնա այ էտի նայում եմ,բայց ոնց որ ուզում են զավզագեն:

----------


## erewanski

> Հայերը ուր սերիալը ուր,չնայած լավա որ չեն կարում սերիալ նկարեն:
> Էս վերջին տարիներին ստեղծված միակ նորմալ կինոն եղելա «Սպանված Աղավնին» մեկ էլ «Մի վախեցիր» ու հուսով եմ «Խաչագողի հիշատակարանը» կստացվի մեր մոտ անհամբեր սպասում եմ,թե չէ ի՞նչ սերիալ,միջներից նորմալը Էմիգրանտներնա այ էտի նայում եմ,բայց ոնց որ ուզում են զավզագեն:


դե պտի սերիալը նկարվի նոր ցուցադրվի իսկ մերոնք 10 սերի նկարում են հանում են ցուցադրության հետո չեն հասցնում ու հավայի անիմաստ սերիաներ հանում ու մի կերպ ձգում են որ մի 500 սերի լինի

----------


## Adam

ոչինչ... իրա համար սերիալ ա էլի... 
սկզբի սերիաներից մեկն էր... աչքովս ընկավ: Ցույց են տալիս տեսարան, իբր 89 թիվն ա: Մոստի վրա ա տեսարանը նկարած, տակից մեկ-մեկ երևում են սև իքս հինգեր և ռեյնջ ռովերներ... 
գոնե տենց մանրուքներին ուշադրություն դարձնեն:
Իսկ Երևանը արդեն համը հանում ա: էս վերջերս որ նայում եմ՝ զգում եմ արդեն ուղեղիս հետ սկսում ա բան կատարվել: Սկսում ա դեբիլացնել: Մառազմ ա լրիվ: 
Նամանավանդ վիպոյաննոցը: Նահապետը հլը ոչինչ...

----------


## Gayl

> դե պտի սերիալը նկարվի նոր ցուցադրվի իսկ մերոնք 10 սերի նկարում են հանում են ցուցադրության հետո չեն հասցնում ու հավայի անիմաստ սերիաներ հանում ու մի կերպ ձգում են որ մի 500 սերի լինի


Հենա Արմենիայով երկու հատ սերիալ կա էս մի երկու տարիա բրնձում են մեկ էլ իմ չաղ հարսանիքը ապեր էտ կոմեդիայա մտածում են միայն փող աշխատելու մասին արա մի քիչ իմաստ մտցրեք մի քիչ հաճույքով ձեր գործը արեք:

----------


## erewanski

> Հենա Արմենիայով երկու հատ սերիալ կա էս մի երկու տարիա բրնձում են մեկ էլ իմ չաղ հարսանիքը ապեր էտ կոմեդիայա մտածում են միայն փող աշխատելու մասին արա մի քիչ իմաստ մտցրեք մի քիչ հաճույքով ձեր գործը արեք:


հենա սպուտնիկով իսպանական ալիքներով բոց կինոներ են ցույց տալի բառեռը չեմ հասկանում բայց հավեսով նայում եմ

----------


## Gayl

> հենա սպուտնիկով իսպանական ալիքներով բոց կինոներ են ցույց տալի բառեռը չեմ հասկանում բայց հավեսով նայում եմ


Եթե լեզուն չհասկանալով կարողանում ես ֆիլմի գոնե 40 տոկոսը ընկալել ուրեմն հալալա էտ ռեժիսորներին:

----------


## erewanski

> Եթե լեզուն չհասկանալով կարողանում ես ֆիլմի գոնե 40 տոկոսը ընկալել ուրեմն հալալա էտ ռեժիսորներին:


հավեսով կինոյա մեր ժամով  5ին  մի հատ պանդոկա դրա տիրոջից ուզում են խլեն մեկն էլ սրա աղջկանա սիրում  դե կրակոց սեր տենց բաներ

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Հայերը ուր սերիալը ուր,չնայած լավա որ չեն կարում սերիալ նկարեն:


Ավելի լավա մերոնց չկարացած ու վատ նկարահանված սերիալը ցուցադրեն, քան թե լատինամերիկյան այլանդակությունները... մերինի մեջ հլա էտ այլանդակություններին չեն հասել, թեկուզ դրա հոտն էլ եմ առնում.
Երեկ բան էի կարդում, հեռուստացույցն էլ սովորության համաձայն միացրած էր ու հետաքրքիր խոսակցություն լսեցի «Խուան* հիմա դու իմ փեսան ես, թե իմ խորթ հայրը  :Shok: » /համապատասխան տեսարանով իհարկե  :Angry2:  ու սա ցուցադրվում է «Շանթով» ցերեկվա ժամը 5ին.
Հետևությունները թողնում եմ ձեզ, հիմա ասեք տեսնեմ ավելի լավ չի, որ հիմար հայկականը լինի քան ես այլասերող այլանդակությունը.

Ինչ վերաբերումա «Շղթա» հեռուստասերիալին, հերթական շարքային եկամտաբեր պրոյեկտնա: Ես հիմիկվա սերիալներից մի հատված նայում եմ ու էն տպավորությունն եմ ստանում, ոնց-որ Հայսատանում մարդիկ լրիվ ապրեն մաֆիա խաղալով, փողոցային ժառգոնով խոսան, ու զենք ունենալը նույննա ոնց ասենք մեր օրերում հեռախոս ունենալնա: Ինչու՞ մի հատ սերիալ-ֆիլմ չեն նկարում ասենք հասարակ մշակի մասին, մի գեղեցիկ պատմություն մանուկների մասին դպրոցում ինչպես են սովորում և այլ, բայց դե չէ տենց ոնց կարա լինի. երեխան որբա, մեծահասակը հանցագործնա  :Angry2:  հետն էլ անուն են կպցնում թե մեր այսօրվա իրականություննա դա, տո  որտեղ է այդ հեռուստադիտողը նման իրականության հետ առնչվում  :Think: 
Զզվելիա  :Bad: 

Հ.գ. «Սպանված Աղավնին» սերիալ չի, գեղարվեստական ֆիլմ է  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (11.07.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> հավեսով կինոյա մեր ժամով  5ին  մի հատ պանդոկա դրա տիրոջից ուզում են խլեն մեկն էլ սրա աղջկանա սիրում  դե կրակոց սեր տենց բաներ


Դե էլ վերջ ասեմ էլ մի նայի :Smile:  տղեն մինչև վերջ պայքարումա հանուն սիրո աղջիկն էլ իրա փայ տակ չի մնում ու տենց կինոյից հինգ պակաս իրար հասնում են,իսկ ով պանդոկը ուզում էր խլել ՏՂԵՆ Քուռկիկը տակը դրած հրով սրով սաղին կտոր-կտորա անում :Smile: 
Դե մեկ մեկ էլ ուրիշ ձևա վերջանում,բայց էտ ձևի դեպքեր քիչ ա լինում եթե ուզում են որ նայողը վերջում հուզվի սպանում են ՏՂՈՒՆ կամ ԱՂՋԿԱՆ իսկ եթե ուզում են որ շատ հուզվի ԱՂՋԿԱՆ սպանում են ՏՂԵՆ էլ մեռած աղջկան գրկած եղնիկի հայացքով ողբումա,ընենցա գոռում որ ձենը կվարտալից կվարտալ լսվումա: :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Ավելի լավա մերոնց չկարացած ու վատ նկարահանված սերիալը ցուցադրեն, քան թե լատինամերիկյան այլանդակությունները... մերինի մեջ հլա էտ այլանդակություններին չեն հասել, թեկուզ դրա հոտն էլ եմ առնում.
> Երեկ բան էի կարդում, հեռուստացույցն էլ սովորության համաձայն միացրած էր ու հետաքրքիր խոսակցություն լսեցի «Խուան* հիմա դու իմ փեսան ես, թե իմ խորթ հայրը » /համապատասխան տեսարանով իհարկե  ու սա ցուցադրվում է «Շանթով» ցերեկվա ժամը 5ին.
> Հետևությունները թողնում եմ ձեզ, հիմա ասեք տեսնեմ ավելի լավ չի, որ հիմար հայկականը լինի քան ես այլասերող այլանդակությունը.
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերումա «Շղթա» հեռուստասերիալին, հերթական շարքային եկամտաբեր պրոյեկտնա: Ես հիմիկվա սերիալներից մի հատված նայում եմ ու էն տպավորությունն եմ ստանում, ոնց-որ Հայսատանում մարդիկ լրիվ ապրեն մաֆիա խաղալով, փողոցային ժառգոնով խոսան, ու զենք ունենալը նույննա ոնց ասենք մեր օրերում հեռախոս ունենալնա: Ինչու՞ մի հատ սերիալ-ֆիլմ չեն նկարում ասենք հասարակ մշակի մասին, մի գեղեցիկ պատմություն մանուկների մասին դպրոցում ինչպես են սովորում և այլ, բայց դե չէ տենց ոնց կարա լինի. երեխան որբա, մեծահասակը հանցագործնա  հետն էլ անուն են կպցնում թե մեր այսօրվա իրականություննա դա, տո  որտեղ է այդ հեռուստադիտողը նման իրականության հետ առնչվում 
> Զզվելիա 
> 
> Հ.գ. «Սպանված Աղավնին» սերիալ չի, գեղարվեստական ֆիլմ է


 «Սպանված Աղավնին» սերիալ չի, գեղարվեստական ֆիլմ է» էս էլ իմ գրածը
«Էս վերջին տարիներին ստեղծված միակ նորմալ կինոն եղելա «Սպանված Աղավնին» մեկ էլ «Մի վախեցիր» ու հուսով եմ «Խաչագողի հիշատակարանը» կստացվի» :Wink: 
«Խուան* հիմա դու իմ փեսան ես, թե իմ խորթ հայրը» համաձայն եմ ասածներիդ հետ բայց ինչ տարբերություն երկուսի մեջ էլ մակարդակ չկա,իհարկե էս սրանց մասին խոսք չկա,դե եթե հոր հետ պտի ամուսնանա ուրեմն իրանց գործնա բայց թող էտ ֆիլմերը ցույց չտան ու կողմ եմ որ հայկական տափակ սերիալներն էլ ցույց չտան:

----------


## erewanski

> Դե էլ վերջ ասեմ էլ մի նայի տղեն մինչև վերջ պայքարումա հանուն սիրո աղջիկն էլ իրա փայ տակ չի մնում ու տենց կինոյից հինգ պակաս իրար հասնում են,իսկ ով պանդոկը ուզում էր խլել ՏՂԵՆ Քուռկիկը տակը դրած հրով սրով սաղին կտոր-կտորա անում
> Դե մեկ մեկ էլ ուրիշ ձևա վերջանում,բայց էտ ձևի դեպքեր քիչ ա լինում եթե ուզում են որ նայողը վերջում հուզվի սպանում են ՏՂՈՒՆ կամ ԱՂՋԿԱՆ իսկ եթե ուզում են որ շատ հուզվի ԱՂՋԿԱՆ սպանում են ՏՂԵՆ էլ մեռած աղջկան գրկած եղնիկի հայացքով ողբումա,ընենցա գոռում որ ձենը կվարտալից կվարտալ լսվումա:


դե էտ տղեն պանդոկը խլողի տղենա

----------


## Gayl

> դե էտ տղեն պանդոկը խլողի տղենա


Պաաաաահ գործս դժվարացրիր այսինքն կինոն ավելի հետաքրքրացավ,չեմ կարա ասեմ ինչ կլինի ստեղ տարբերակները մի քիչ շատ են :LOL:

----------


## erewanski

> Պաաաաահ գործս դժվարացրիր այսինքն կինոն ավելի հետաքրքրացավ,չեմ կարա ասեմ ինչ կլինի ստեղ տարբերակները մի քիչ շատ են


ավելի ճիշտ ես եմ տենց կարծում որովհետև դրանք մի տան մեջ են մնում  :LOL: 
լավ թեմայից շեղվեցինք

----------

Freeman (11.07.2010), Gayl (02.12.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> «Էս վերջին տարիներին ստեղծված միակ նորմալ կինոն եղելա «Սպանված Աղավնին» մեկ էլ «Մի վախեցիր» ու հուսով եմ «Խաչագողի հիշատակարանը» կստացվի


Փաստորեն Ալբերտ Մկրտչյանի «Տխուր փողոցի լուսաբացը» նորմալ կինո չի՞ եղել, ու էլի կինոներ կան, որոնց կողքին նշածդ պռեկտները պիտի չհամարձակվեն պռոեկտից այնկողմ այլ անվանման հավակնել, թեկուզ «Մեծ պատմություն փոքր քաղաքում», լավ ա, վատ ա, բայց կինոյ ա, իտարբերություն թվարկածդ կինոյի հանդեպ հայհոյանքների…

----------

Freeman (11.07.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Փաստորեն Ալբերտ Մկրտչյանի «Տխուր փողոցի լուսաբացը» նորմալ կինո չի՞ եղել, ու էլի կինոներ կան, որոնց կողքին նշածդ պռեկտները պիտի չհամարձակվեն պռոեկտից այնկողմ այլ անվանման հավակնել, թեկուզ «Մեծ պատմություն փոքր քաղաքում», լավ ա, վատ ա, բայց կինոյ ա, իտարբերություն թվարկածդ կինոյի հանդեպ հայհոյանքների…


Դե կներես որ քո ուզած ֆիլմերի անունները չեմ նշել,երևի չգիտեմ էտ ինչ ֆիլմա թե կարաս մի նախադասությամբ ասա ինչի մասինա ասեմ տեսել եմ թե անտեղյակ եմ,իսկ «Մեծ պատմություն փոքր քաղաքում» ֆիլմը կատարյալ տխմարությունա:
Իսկ իմ նշածները ինձ են դուր եկել ու ոչ թե քո այլ իմ կարծիքն եմ գրել:

----------


## Շինարար

> երևի չգիտեմ էտ ինչ ֆիլմա թե կարաս մի նախադասությամբ ասա ինչի մասինա ասեմ տեսել եմ թե անտեղյակ եմ


Նայիր էս թեման, վատն էլ հենց էդ ա էլի, որ տեղյակ ենք լինում միայն հրաչքեշիշաբանություններից, իսկ իսկական կինոյի մասին չի էլ խոսվում, մարդիկ թեմաներ են բացում «Շղթայի», «Կյանքի էժանության», «Կայֆոտ տառապանքի», հանճարեղ կոմպոզիտոր Գյուլնազ Վարդանուշյանի, փոփ, ես կասեի հետույք, թագուհի Ղանջըղի և այլոց մասին, իսկ իսկականը մատնվում է անուշադրության, դու դրանում մեղք չունես, կամ ես էլ քեզ հետ հավասար մեղավոր եմ, մեղավորը մեր ժամանակն է, որ բոլորս ցիտում ենք «Ինչ կա Վիպոյաննոց», «Արա, գյալաբոյ են սաղ, այ ուռուգլուխ», «սեքսի կարոտ սփյուռքահայ իմ բարեկամ» և այլ հանճարեղ աֆորիզմներ, իսկ մի շատ տաղանդավոր տղա, որի գրվածքը, թեկուզ մի փոքր չափազանցություն լինի ասածս, բայց իրականություն է, ընթերցողը կարողացել է շփոթել Թումանյանի հետ, իր գրածը մատուցում է միայն ինտերնետային ֆորումների նեղ լսարանին:

----------

Farfalla (03.12.2009), Yeghoyan (03.12.2009), Ռուֆուս (03.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Նայիր էս թեման, վատն էլ հենց էդ ա էլի, որ տեղյակ ենք լինում միայն հրաչքեշիշաբանություններից, իսկ իսկական կինոյի մասին չի էլ խոսվում, մարդիկ թեմաներ են բացում «Շղթայի», «Կյանքի էժանության», «Կայֆոտ տառապանքի», հանճարեղ կոմպոզիտոր Գյուլնազ Վարդանուշյանի, փոփ, ես կասեյի հետույք, թագուհի Ղանջըղի և այլոց մասին, իսկ իսկականը մատնվում է անուշադրույան, դու դրանում մեղք չունես, կամ ես էլ քեզ հետ հավասար մեղավոր եմ, մեղավորը մեր ժամանակն է, որ բոլորս ցիտում ենք «Ինչ կա Վիպոյաննոց», «Արա, գյալաբոյ են սաղ, այ ուռուգլուխ», «սեքսի կարոտ սփյուռքահայ իմ բարեկամ» և այլ հանճարեղ աֆորիզմներ, իսկ մի շատ տաղանդավոր տղա, որի գրվածքը թեկուզ մի փոքր չափազանցություն լինի ասածս, բայց իրականություն է, ընթերցողը կարողացել է շփոթել Թումանյանի հետ, իր գրածը մատուցում է միայն ինտերնետային ֆորումների նեղ լսարանին:


Ես քեզանից խնդրում եմ ֆիլմի սցենարից գոնե մի նախադասություն դու ինձ տալիս ես մի էջ որտեղ քո հույզերն են միայն ֆիլմի գովաբանությունը էն էլ հազիվ մի թերթ ա ձգել:



> վատն էլ հենց էդ ա էլի, որ տեղյակ ենք լինում միայն հրաչքեշիշաբանություններից, իսկ իսկական կինոյի մասին չի էլ խոսվում


Արի ինձ մի լավն ու վատը մի սովորացրու, քեզ «Մեծ պատմություն...» ա դուր գալիս ինձ «Մի վախեցիր» ը,Պողոսին էլ Որոգայթը:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես քեզանից խնդրում եմ ֆիլմի սցենարից գոնե մի նախադասություն դու ինձ տալիս ես մի էջ որտեղ քո հույզերն են միայն ֆիլմի գովաբանությունը էն էլ հազիվ մի թերթ ա ձգել:


Ֆիլմի սցենարը չեմ կարող ճարել, բայց կարող ես ինտերնետում փնտրել, այլ մարդկանց տպավորություններ էլ կգտնես, անկախ նրանից, թե քեզ ինչ ա դուր գալիս, ինձ՝ ինչ, Պողոսին՝ ինչ, գոյություն ունեն չափանիշներ, ես Արամ Ասատրյան շատ եմ սիրում, բայց Ռոբերտ Ամիրխանյանի մասին խոսելիս համեստորեն կլռեմ, թեկուզ Արամ Ասատրյան ավելի շատ եմ սիրում… Որովհետև Արամը ինձ դուր եկող երգեր *ա* գրում, իսկ Ռոբերտ Ամիրխանյանը Կոմպոզիտոր *է*: Նույնը կինոյում, կարող ես ավելի հավեսով նայել «Սպանված աղավնին», բայց պետք է իմանալ, թե որն է Կինոն…

----------


## Gayl

> Ֆիլմի սցենարը չեմ կարող ճարել, բայց կարող ես ինտերնետում փնտրել, այլ մարդկանց տպավորություններ էլ կգտնես, անկախ նրանից, թե քեզ ինչ ա դուր գալիս, ինձ՝ ինչ, Պողոսին՝ ինչ, գոյություն ունեն չափանիշներ, ես Արամ Ասատրյան շատ եմ սիրում, բայց Ռոբերտ Ամիրխանյանի մասին խոսելիս համեստորեն կլռեմ, թեկուզ Արամ Ասատրյան ավելի շատ եմ սիրում… Որովհետև Արամը ինձ դուր եկող երգեր *ա* գրում, իսկ Ռոբերտ Ամիրխանյանը Կոմպոզիտոր *է*: Նույնը կինոյում, կարող ես ավելի հավեսով նայել «Սպանված աղավնին», բայց պետք է իմանալ, թե որն է կինոն…


Չեմ հասկանում,չես կարա երկու բառով ասես ինչի մասինա կինոն,որն է այդտեղ բարդությունը,ես չեմ ուզում սցենարը իմանամ ուզում եմ իմանամ տեսել եմ թե ոչ թե չէ ես պատմելով ֆիլմի մասին չեմ կարա կարծիք կազմեմ:
Ես էլ Արամ Ասատրյանի երգերից ոմանք կարող է պատահի որ լսեմ,բայց օրինակ շատ եմ սիրում Ռուբենի երգերը,հիմա քեզ ասեմ լավն ու վատը տարբերի՞:Իսկ իմ նշած կինոները գտնվում են բավականին բարձր մակարդակի վրա ու կապ չունի որ մի երկու հատ էլ կոպիտ արտահայտություն է հնչել,դրանով լավն ու վատ չեն անում,Արամն էլ ռաբիզա,բայց դու իրա երգերը սիրում ես:

----------


## Շինարար

> Չեմ հասկանում,չես կարա երկու բառով ասես ինչի մասինա կինոն,որն է այդտեղ բարդությունը,ես չեմ ուզում սցենարը իմանամ ուզում եմ իմանամ տեսել եմ թե ոչ թե չէ ես պատմելով ֆիլմի մասին չեմ կարա կարծիք կազմեմ:
> Ես էլ Արամ Ասատրյանի երգերից ոմանք կարող է պատահի որ լսեմ,բայց օրինակ շատ եմ սիրում Ռուբենի երգերը,հիմա քեզ ասեմ լավն ու վատը տարբերի՞:Իսկ իմ նշած կինոները գտնվում են բավականին բարձր մակարդակի վրա ու կապ չունի որ մի երկու հատ էլ կոպիտ արտահայտություն է հնչել,դրանով լավն ու վատ չեն անում,Արամն էլ ռաբիզա,բայց դու իրա երգերը սիրում ես:


Նայիր այստեղ, իսկ Արամի մասին ես հստակ ասացի երևի, որ ինչքան ուզում է՝ շատ սիրեմ, կարողանում եմ ընկալել, որ իմ կողմից այնքան էլ չսիրված, օրինակի համար, Ռոբերտ Ամիրխանյանի և իր մեջ ինչպիսի սար ու ձորեր կան:
Հ. Գ. Ռոբերտ Ամիրխանյանի երաժշտությունը իրականում նույնպես շատ եմ սիրում, սա միայն օրինակ էր…

----------


## Gayl

> Նայիր այստեղ, իսկ Արամի մասին ես հստակ ասացի երևի, որ ինչքան ուզում է՝ շատ սիրեմ, կարողանում եմ ընկալել, որ իմ կողմից այնքան էլ չսիրված, օրինակի համար, Ռոբերտ Ամիրխանյանի և իր մեջ ինչպիսի սար ու ձորեր կան:
> Հ. Գ. Ռոբերտ Ամիրխանյանի երաժշտությունը իրականում նույնպես շատ եմ սիրում, սա միայն օրինակ էր…


Ես էլ ասում եմ էտ ինչ կինոի մասին ես ասում,լավ ֆիլմա ուղակի վերնագիրը չգիտեի,լավ ֆիլմա,բայց էտ շուխուռին արժանի չէր,մի անգամ եմ նայել,հաճույքով եմ նայել բայց եթե հիմա ցույց տան էլ չեմ նայի:

----------


## Gayl

> Նայիր այստեղ, իսկ Արամի մասին ես հստակ ասացի երևի, որ ինչքան ուզում է՝ շատ սիրեմ, կարողանում եմ ընկալել, որ իմ կողմից այնքան էլ չսիրված, օրինակի համար, Ռոբերտ Ամիրխանյանի և իր մեջ ինչպիսի սար ու ձորեր կան:
> Հ. Գ. Ռոբերտ Ամիրխանյանի երաժշտությունը իրականում նույնպես շատ եմ սիրում, սա միայն օրինակ էր…


Օրինակ տեղին չէր «Մի վախեցիր» ի ու այդ ֆիլմի մեջ ոչ սար ու ձորեր են ոչ էլ բլուրներ ու լադոգներ:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես էլ ասում եմ էտ ինչ կինոի մասին ես ասում,լավ ֆիլմա ուղակի վերնագիրը չգիտեի,լավ ֆիլմա,բայց էտ շուխուռին արժանի չէր,մի անգամ եմ նայել,հաճույքով եմ նայել բայց եթե հիմա ցույց տան էլ չեմ նայի:


Ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է, ես չասեցի, թե գլուխգործոց է, բայց Կինո է, եթե «Սպանված աղավնին» արժանի է ընդհանրապես որևէ քննարկման, ապա այդ Կինոն էլ արժանի է շուխուռի, լավ, արի դադարացնենք օֆֆթոփել, առանց այն էլ մի լավ հեռացել ենք այս հանճարեղ թեմայի շրջանակներից, երկուսիս էլ հզոր տուգանայինների ալիք ա սպառնում, վերադառնանք «Շղթային», որ փակումը ես կանխագուշակել էի, բայց սխալվեցի իմ աստղաբանական հաշվարկների մեջ…

----------


## Gayl

Ալբերտ Մկրտչյանը խոստովանեց, որ իր համար դժվար էր կրկին իր ֆիլմը նայելը, նկատում է թերությունները` կադրերի ընտրության առումով և այլն:
http://www.azatamtutyun.com/arm/shop....html?ratechar[1]=%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%82

----------


## Gayl

> Ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է, ես չասեցի, թե գլուխգործոց է, բայց Կինո է, եթե «Սպանված աղավնին» արժանի է ընդհանրապես որևէ քննարկման, ապա այդ Կինոն էլ արժանի է շուխուռի, լավ, արի դադարացնենք օֆֆթոփել, առանց այն էլ մի լավ հեռացել ենք այս հանճարեղ թեմայի շրջանակներից, երկուսիս էլ հզոր տուգանայինների ալիք ա սպառնում, վերադառնանք «Շղթային», որ փակումը ես կանխագուշակել էի, բայց սխալվեցի իմ աստաբանական հաշվարկների մեջ…


Տուգանայինի մասին մոռացել էի,ինձ թվումա ինձ մի քանի օրով կարգելափակեն էս քանի օրը շատ եմ դրանցից ստանում:

----------

